# Oncidium sphacelatum taking over the greenhouse



## bcostello (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 29, 2012)

it puts on a spectacular display.


----------



## Hera (Apr 29, 2012)

There's a cultural award waiting for you.


----------



## bcostello (Apr 29, 2012)

There's more


----------



## toddybear (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm envious..of both the Oncidium and the greenhouse!


----------



## s1214215 (Apr 29, 2012)

Quick, get that weed out of there before it turns into a triffid hahaha..

More seriously, that plant is a well loved garden plant where I live. It soon turns into a specimen and if given bright light blooms like mad

Brett


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 29, 2012)

Crazy! I need a piece of that.... 



> More seriously, that plant is a well loved garden plant where I live. It soon turns into a specimen and if given bright light blooms like mad



Brett, I know sphacelatum is very common in OZ but still not many good clones I can find here... Used to have one but the flowers on the main spike will bloom way before the side branches bloom..


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow! Gorgeous monsters you have there.


----------



## Justin (Apr 29, 2012)

wow!


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 29, 2012)

That's spectacular!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 29, 2012)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Wow! Gorgeous monsters you have there.



:clap:


----------



## Stone (Apr 29, 2012)

There will come a time when you must divide and start again!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 30, 2012)

Nice oncidium. Is that a _*PAPH*_ Avalon Mist underneath!!? oke: It is Slippertalk after all! 


s1214215 said:


> Quick, get that weed out of there before it turns into a triffid hahaha..Brett



Showing our age are we!? oke:


----------



## bcostello (Apr 30, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Nice oncidium. Is that a _*PAPH*_ Avalon Mist underneath!!? oke: It is Slippertalk after all!




no, it's Paph. primulinum fma. flavum (Green Elf x Hsinying) that I got from Ernie several years ago. Stays in bloom all the time.


----------



## NYEric (May 1, 2012)

OK, Show us more! :drool:


----------



## goldenrose (May 1, 2012)

_*'Oncidium sphacelatum taking over the greenhouse'*_
Nice problem to have!


----------



## petro (May 3, 2012)

How wonderful!!!


----------



## abax (May 3, 2012)

*Goldenrose, I have a huge one you can have if*

you can get the damn thing off the wall of my gh. I mounted it and screwed the mount to the back wall and
now it is a monster and I hate the thing...very messy
when the blooms start to fall. Been trying to kill it for years and it just won't die!


----------



## goldenrose (May 7, 2012)

:rollhappy: Just what I need! My GH needs some space cleaning but ......
it's never too late for an auction donation!


----------



## s1214215 (May 8, 2012)

Rofl... U know Eric they remade the "Day of the Triffids" recently as a telemovie, but you probably dont get such wonderful TV in the USA oke:

YEs I am 42 this year, so I have seen some things.. more than your average gen-Y who have seen dribble most of their lives and had absent parenting, discipline or both :evil:

Oh on the topic of the Oncidium sphatulatum, its a good form.. True Li Wen, there are some forms that bloom eratically along the spike, but its not a major issue as many forms exist that dont bloom so. 

Brett


----------



## s1214215 (May 8, 2012)

Ah Abax, your triffid has emerged hahah


----------

